# Are you happy?



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I brought my goat to the garage today at two o clock. It has that gauge problem once or twice a month. I believe there is a TSB on this, from what I gather on the forum. Five o clock rolls around, no call. I call them and no one is there. everyone is gone for the night. Im so glad they neglected to mention I would not have a car for the night. So far I have been happy with my service until the last few visits. Is everyone else happy with there garage? :confused


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> I brought my goat to the garage today at two o clock. It has that gauge problem once or twice a month. I believe there is a TSB on this, from what I gather on the forum. Five o clock rolls around, no call. I call them and no one is there. everyone is gone for the night. Im so glad they neglected to mention I would not have a car for the night. So far I have been happy with my service until the last few visits. Is everyone else happy with there garage? :confused



*VERY*


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Please! If you get your car back undamaged not fixed your ding good!


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Just got it back today. They were wondering where I was last night. ??????
WTF. And to top it all off the guy gives me an invoice for 16.34. I said the car is under warrenty. He replys, "Oil changes are not covered under warrenty".
WTF!!!! I say "My car was here for a gauge cluster problem". He was then very aplogetic, and scheduled me in for next week. Hope it goes better then. By the way he did not charge me for the oil change.:willy:


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

I hope to hell the idiot put synthetic in your car! 16.34 doesn't sound like it though...

At a stealership, a synthetic oil change should be more than that!

I mean, it's not like it says mobil 1 synthetic on the oil cap! oh, crap, it does!

Nothing better than a dealer making you feel like you know more about your car than they do


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

i bought mine from a little mom and pop dealer in my town
my pulley belt shredded within the first 1000 miles of driving
they took it right in and fixed it in a good time looked over it and gave a reasonable explaination why it may have happened. i had a good experiance buying and so far am happy with the service.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Mine's great, however, I understand that is not the norm.
:cheers


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Ninjured said:


> I hope to hell the idiot put synthetic in your car! 16.34 doesn't sound like it though...
> 
> At a stealership, a synthetic oil change should be more than that!
> 
> ...


Ya that is fer sure not mobil 1 price. damnit.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Hell no Im pissed at the ones here and the support I have gotten.

Seems I should have taken the hint when they didnt want to try and sell me one.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I think it's unfortunate that GM obviously hasn't trained it's service techs much on the GTO. 

I guess that's the price we pay for driving what is nearly a domestic exotic if that's not an oxymoron.


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

noz34me said:


> I think it's unfortunate that GM obviously hasn't trained it's service techs much on the GTO.
> 
> I guess that's the price we pay for driving what is nearly a domestic exotic if that's not an oxymoron.


I wonder if Z06 owners have the same problem with Chevrolet dealers?


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

BigNick said:


> I wonder if Z06 owners have the same problem with Chevrolet dealers?


Many do... 

And FYI, the GTO doesn't require Mobil 1. Check your owner's manual. I believe the 04 says that it requires an oil meeting GM Standard 4718M, which many synthetics do, but to the best of my knowledge, no dino oils meet this spec. Given the prices of synthetics, I don't see how a $16 oil change meets the specs required for the car. Personally, I'd take mine back and make them put in the required oil.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

My dealership service is great,,oil change is about the same as any quick oil change place,,,


----------



## hdisandman (Oct 13, 2006)

*dealer service poor*

if pontiac depended on service alone we'd all be driving Toyotas


----------



## FLYNLO (Nov 9, 2006)

BigNick said:


> I wonder if Z06 owners have the same problem with Chevrolet dealers?


''

Yep they do!

You know, American cars really are decently made. They are now a quality product. What drives me insane is the service at the dealership. There is no bigger collection of idiots under one roof than at a dealership. This is the one thing that will most likely drive me to buying a BMW or Mercedes. Regardless of the quality of the product, you are treated like royalty when the car is in for service.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

hdisandman said:


> if pontiac depended on service alone we'd all be driving Toyotas


Pontiac service has me looking at buying one


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

FLYNLO said:


> ''
> 
> Yep they do !
> 
> You know, American cars really are decently made. They are now a quality product. What drives me insane is the service at the dealership. There is no bigger collection of idiots under one roof than at a dealership. This is the one thing that will most likely drive me to buying a BMW or Mercedes. Regardless of the quality of the product, you are treated like royalty when the car is in for service.


The way I have been treated with them Id perfer they were honest and just told me to **** off and leave, atleast they would get to the point


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

It's sad Saturn and Cadillac brands are the only brands in GM that have a widely appraised (Cadillac more so as of recently) for their service departments. 

I've been to my Pontiac dealership once - to change out the old wiper blades that needed replacement when I purchased. Not bad. We'll see how it goes when I go in there for more than that.


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

Since I have moved a couple of times since I purchased my goat, I have dealt with count them- FOUR different Pontiac dealerships thus far in the last 10 months. I would say that between the four of them, they average out to barely decent. The dealer I bought mine from what GREAT, but the quality of the next two declined sharply. 

The second dealer I went to tried to BS me about TSBs (saying there was nothing they could do), but to their credit when I pulled out the print outs they appropriately showered me with apologies and took care of them right away. 

The next dealer I went to seemed to be pretty outstanding, until they found out I hadn't purchased the car from them. Then my 11 am appointment so that they could confirm my transmission whine and my strut rub turned into 4 hours, where in the entire 4 hours they managed to only visually inspect my front end and refused to even acknowledge that my strut rub could be anything but bad tires and a bad alignment (totally ignoring the rub marks on the struts). For my tranny whine they said "we have to contact the zone rep to get permission to replace that part", and then THREE weeks later finally called me to tell me they had finally talked to the zone rep and they needed my car in again so they could diagnose the real problem with it.

I am now dealing with another dealership about 15 miles further away, we'll see how they treat me. Of course, at the rate I am piling miles on my baby the warranty will be up pretty soon and then I won't have to worry about dealing with the dealerships at all.


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

since this is still going on i will add as i wrote in another post i have had two experiances with my dealer since purchase. both have been quite satisfying.
they seem knowledgable and listen to my wishes and requests without
talking down or pretending they know more than everybody else.
i think a lot of the problem is just that customer service does not exist in the world anymore not just auto service. if you find any it is rare. also if you've had good service let the company know so they will keep up the good work
knowing that it is important still to most people.


----------



## GoatBoy37 (May 30, 2006)

I bought mine pre-owned from the Chevy dealer here, and they go out of their way to please me. Excellent service here, glad I didn't get it at Pontiac.


----------

